# Crutchfield vs Amazon



## 04quadcab (Dec 31, 2017)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kenkam/2018/09/27/crutchfield-shows-the-way-to-beat-amazon/



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

I would be curious to what percentage of counterfeit items are sold on Amazon. It is certainly greater than zero.


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

I like Crutchfield, I've been shopping with them since the early 90's. That article is representative of today's quality "news."

One man's opinion with very little facts behind it.


----------



## fohrums (Sep 28, 2018)

Crutchfield provides model# period! This applies to anywhere. A great example to compare the electronics equivalent to Crutchfield is *B&H Photo Video Pro Audio*. By now people should get familiar with the _fishy-factor_ of shopping from sites that are overly populated and saturated.

I base my online shopping from how well the website presents itself and I believe it's a great way to know if they're worth your money or not. Crutchfield is more expensive but such more an easier shop because you're not flooded with all the junk options and being overwhelmed is less likely to happen.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Apples to oranges. were talking about a specialty audio/video shop vs a mass online retailer.


----------



## OneGun (Jun 15, 2018)

Whenever possible, I like to give Crutchfield my business. Their site is very user friendly and their return policies and support is outstanding. Fast shipping too. 

Also, anytime I've spoken with anyone there, there of the utmost professionalism and courtesy. They seem to only hire people who completely understand what is needed to be competitive in retail in this day and age. 

That being said, I do often save a few dollars on smaller items via eBay and Amazon. Stuff like speaker wire, junction blocks, and other little odds and ends. 

But usually if I'm going to buy a deck or driver sets new, I will give them my business.


----------



## mthomp8984 (Sep 19, 2018)

RRizz said:


> Apples to oranges. were talking about a specialty audio/video shop vs a mass online retailer.




Exactly. No different than if you walked into a brick and mortar AV store and Walmart. 


Sent from some little thing I hear voices from.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

I use both stores. They're both good for different things. One has good products and service. The other has great prices, shipping, products and making money (stocks) lol.

I read that article/webpage with interest but puzzled. It says he's the ceo, founder and some kind of portfolio manager. If his wife needs to talk handsfree ("bluetooth", speakerphone) why not just go buy her a new/newer vehicle instead of upgrading the radio in her 13 year vehicle. It doesn't have to be expensive or fancy... the newer vehicles have that feature as standard lol.


----------



## mthomp8984 (Sep 19, 2018)

diy.phil said:


> I use both stores. They're both good for different things. One has good products and service. The other has great prices, shipping, products and making money (stocks) lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that article/webpage with interest but puzzled. It says he's the ceo, founder and some kind of portfolio manager. If his wife needs to talk handsfree ("bluetooth", speakerphone) why not just go buy her a new/newer vehicle instead of upgrading the radio in her 13 year vehicle. It doesn't have to be expensive or fancy... the newer vehicles have that feature as standard lol.




I caught the same thing. Even if her minivan was a low mileage, great running car, why not have it professionally installed where he lowers the chance of a problem and supports the local economy? On a 1 to 10, I give that story a 4 for credibility.


Sent from some little thing I hear voices from.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Good article. I like the part about Crutchfields formula for support *before* and *after* the sale and how they give the consumer the confidence to tackle these complex installations themselves. I give Crutchfield a lot of my business because of this, plus thier return policy is awesome in the event there were ever be a problem and they couldn’t help you solve it. I’ve bought all of my head units, most new amplifiers, and 2 DSP’s from them.


----------



## 04quadcab (Dec 31, 2017)

I like Crutchfield because they keep a wealth of technical data on their website. I like ordering head units from them because they will make sure you have everything you need to install it.

The author of the article is probably a freelance writer selling stories for a few bucks to whoever will pay for them. I doubt he has any skill at all in picking stocks. His financial advice is garbage. He's trying to argue that if you could buy Crutchfield stock (which you cannot) that it would be a good investment based solely on Crutchfield customer service. The type of customer service that Crutchfield provides cuts into their profit margins. Even with slightly higher prices I doubt that their per-unit profit on a stereo is any better than Amazon's.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davesworld (Oct 3, 2018)

One of the biggest issues is when buying an expensive head unit, make sure the dealer is an authorized one. I purposely bought my Alpine X208U from them because they are authorized and the many other great reasons others have mentioned here. Amazon is authorized for some mfrs but not Alpine. You don't want to get left holding the bag as it were from grey market product that nobody will support. I also have bought three amps from them recently.


----------



## WhiplashMotorbreath (Jan 10, 2021)

One has staff that can help you. and a site to show what fits and what won't without work.
the other AMAZON. does not.
Skilled staff, that can help you, and data on site to help you make sure you know what you are infor, is worth what ever little extra cost the products cost. 
Sadly, people only see price, then when they need customer service help about a product. and those giving the reply is guessing at best. people complain .
If you know what you want and need without any help. amazon and big box stores are cheaper.
but the staff are dopes on products if you even can get anyone to talk to.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

In my younger years, I used to avoid Crutchfield because I always thought that they were too expensive. As I aged and became a wise old man, I realized that the support, the return policy, the super-fast shipping, the "extras" they provide and the fact that they are authorized dealers for what they sell all easily outweighed the small price difference. 

I now buy most of my stuff from Crutchfield. Even for stuff like power/ground wire - they have quality wire at a good price and I get it as fast or faster than Amazon Prime shipping! Because of where I live, I typically get my orders from Crutchfield the very next day.


----------

